# Gwin is on it!



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Man, he is doing well this year. Surprised I have not seen any posts about it.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dude is on fricken fire. I bet he won't win many rounds but will be Mr Consistent!


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Gwin won today. By over 2s.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Wasent all the way clipped in on the bottom either. He is by far the fastest guy this year so far hope he keeps it up.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

That was amazing! Go Gwin!!! You know I'm surprised too, doesn't seem like anyone is talking about him too much here on MTBR. But if it was Hill, all the "Hill boy lovers" would be all over it. :thumbsup:

Go watch the replay here.

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014862/uci-world-cup-2011-dhi-3-leogang-aut


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

I love how the build for Live DH racing is. After watching fast guys STRUGGLE you think "No way he can do it". When they showed 4.7x seconds up on Gee, you realize Jesus he is fast.

Should probably add a spoiler to the title.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

jasevr4 said:


> Dude is on fricken fire. I bet he won't win many rounds but will be Mr Consistent!


uuuhhh,,,where have you been since the start of the season?The guy is DOMINATING and will most likely win EVERY other races . . .:thumbsup:


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

He's American, the world hates us. Just kidding...unless they really do!
He's been on it since he showed up(08' I think). The dude got a top 10 in his first dh race. He's just amazing!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MaddSquirrel said:


> Gwin won today. By over 2s.


I posted on his last win...first American to win US Open


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Watching Gwin is like watching Hill from a few years back....that invisible speed thing, looks deceptively easy and then boom it's 4 seconds up on a split...and besides that, today's race was epic altogether. Super stoked to see CG up there in 7th, all massive tables and hucks and all. Super exciting season.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

tuumbaq said:


> uuuhhh,,,where have you been since the start of the season?The guy is DOMINATING and will most likely win EVERY other races . . .:thumbsup:


I mean I can see him placing in the top 5 for every race of the season. He sure put me to shame straight away though haha


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Props to Gwin, but I'm more stoked for CG... Hucking to second place (at the time) and still ends up finishing top ten. A true rider's rider.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Stoked for GWIN!!


----------



## further (May 17, 2010)

Funny how Gee handed Gwinnie his teeth. Gwin is lights out.......


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

On NSMB, they said to official timing showed Gwin 2 seconds up at the first split, not the 5 that showed on the screen. Freecaster still having timing issues. 
Freaking amazing run by Gwin. Didn't look fast but smooth as peanut butter.....


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

PROPS GWIN ! Keep it on, what has this guy been on a DH bike for like 3 years now ! HUGE PROPS


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Congrats to Gwin! Even more amazing considering he's been in WC competition, what 3 years? He's definitely got natural ability and it will be exciting to watch how the rest of the season unfolds.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I think he was racing Moto-Cross for years before he got on a DH bike. I think.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think during the Pietermaritzburg Freecaster coverage they said he spent most of the off season training on a moto to build up his skills.

Whatever he did it worked.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

So is Gwin in first place overall now?


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> So is Gwin in first place overall now?


Yes.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Despite his obvious natural skill and and amazing talent, anyone think the move to Trek has helped? ie. riding the Session 88 vs the Yeti 303?


----------



## David-K (Jun 15, 2009)

Funny how Gwin has made such a splash. Almost from out of nowhere a couple of years ago and now leading the points. Gwin for the win!


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

LCW said:


> Despite his obvious natural skill and and amazing talent, anyone think the move to Trek has helped? ie. riding the Session 88 vs the Yeti 303?


As someone who has the same ride as Gwinny...of course it is all about the bike! 

As a realist, I think it comes down to a relentless workaholic attitude towards training and fitness. Gwin made some changes here. Fitness is horrible grinding and boring work but it can pay if you have the other tools in your bag. AKA... skill and nerves of steel. I'm not just talking about pedal sections either. We all know how tiring coasting through tech can be.

The Session does have a rep for good pedaling and I was a bit shocked at how good it pedaled on the first shallow rise I hammered up on mine so maybe minimal hype there.

Loved the jersey Gwin had, with the flag on the left arm.


----------



## veklox (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Someone doesn't look too happy in that picture...


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Gwin FTW!!!*



jasevr4 said:


> I mean I can see him placing in the top 5 for every race of the season. He sure put me to shame straight away though haha


 You are aware he crashed and still got top 5 in a WC race, right? Gwin is a bad a$$, nuff said.

http://www.vitalmtb.com/news/news/2011-Fort-William-World-Cup-Downhill-Results,304

"Aaron Gwin looked solid up top, two wheel drifting into turns and nailing his lines. He was on a blazing pace, and at the second split he was up by 3.78 seconds over the rest of the field! Unfortunately he slipped a few pedals and reportedly crashed near the bottom losing several valuable seconds. 5th place on the day for Trek World Racing's Aaron Gwin."


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

supramk388 said:


> You are aware he crashed and still got top 5 in a WC race, right? Gwin is a bad a$$, nuff said.
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/news/news/2011-Fort-William-World-Cup-Downhill-Results,304
> 
> "Aaron Gwin looked solid up top, two wheel drifting into turns and nailing his lines. He was on a blazing pace, and at the second split he was up by 3.78 seconds over the rest of the field! Unfortunately he slipped a few pedals and reportedly crashed near the bottom losing several valuable seconds. 5th place on the day for Trek World Racing's Aaron Gwin."


That was 2 races ago, keep up.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*I know...*



whodaphuck said:


> That was 2 races ago, keep up.


just saying...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

supramk388 said:


> You are aware he crashed and still got top 5 in a WC race, right?


So what exactly are you disputing? I said consistent top 5, you just proved my point.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

jasevr4 said:


> So what exactly are you disputing? I said consistent top 5, you just proved my point.


This: 


jasevr4 said:


> I bet he won't win many rounds but will be Mr Consistent!


and later



jasevr4 said:


> I mean I can see him placing in the top 5 for every race of the season.


You quoted a rider that reminded you Gwin is dominating the WC stage so far. Then you "seemed to imply" that Gwin could only manage top 5 finishes I was just pointing out yes that it takes a CRASH for Gwin to to come in 5th. Is that is your point?


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

supramk388 said:


> You quoted a rider that reminded you Gwin is dominating the WC stage so far. Then you "seemed to imply" that Gwin could only manage top 5 finishes I was just pointing out yes that it takes a CRASH for Gwin to to come in 5th. Is that is your point?


I didn't imply anything. From what I've seen/heard/read about him, he seems to have his head in the right place for a championship win and a long racing career. I don't think that he is the sort of rider that will break himself going for 1st place in a race, I think he'd take a safe 3rd place instead and be able to compete in every round rather than out injured.

Whereas many other riders will go all out for first place in a race and often give themselves long term injuries that affect their career - I can't see Gwin doing that sort of thing, like I said, he's Mr Consistent.

I am agreeing that he is a sensational rider, I really don't understand why this is a problem?


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, I cant be the only one that thinks he looks like Luke Skywalker. And he does ride like he's got some Jedi super powers.



















Aaron Gwin = Jedi Knight

Oh hell yeah! Well, kinda....:thumbsup:


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

:skep:
Flight suit is completely different!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

hahah

just noticed he runs a 180 rear rotor. been thinking about doing that myself - so that's his trick! lol


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> Someone doesn't look too happy in that picture...


Even when Sam wins he is about flat as a four day opened soda.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I hear he kicked Chuck Norris's ass.......and can out corner the STIG.......


----------



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

dhtahoe said:


> Even when Sam wins he is about flat as a four day opened soda.


LOL, serisouly, at least pretend to have some excitment. I can understand not liking the press or having tons of reporters ask the same damn questions, but I don't think I've ever seen him smile.

I think A.G. is my new hero, seems like a great guy with a great attitude, I hope he continues riding well.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

The best part so far about him dominating this year has been people claiming he's up to his eyeballs in drugs.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sam has some pretty funny moments in Clay Porters movies...some behind the scenes stuff. 
His attitude could be part of his mental game...I am sure a lot goes into the psychological aspect of racing at that level that no one will ever know except people at that level.

The Athertons bring a counselor with them to races (Well Dan did to FW)


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

He must be incredibly focused on the WC. He was notably absent from Sol Vista and Crested Butte during the WC break.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

*SPOILER*























































Looks like he is in the zone this year with the win today!
He went off track and had to come to a complete stop to get back on where he left...and still one (won) (I swear I have been educated...). Good to see Bryceland finally podium.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Gwin was flying today... Especially after his off track moment.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

LCW said:


> Despite his obvious natural skill and and amazing talent, anyone think the move to Trek has helped? ie. riding the Session 88 vs the Yeti 303?


I think it has more to due with the amount of money that Trek is putting into it. Plus he has some really good teammates.

Today was just ridiculous, a fairly large mistake and still one by half a second. Even if Minnar had not had his issue, I do not think he would have taken it. This is definately becoming one of the most exciting seasons with Hart, Bryceland, and others finally getting it all together.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Just to add a little more to the first statement, just look at what Moseley is doing this year. Once she moved to Trek she has turned up the heat also.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

MaddSquirrel said:


> Just to add a little more to the first statement, just look at what Moseley is doing this year. Once she moved to Trek she has turned up the heat also.


Probably has more to do with the program. They both came off good bikes and I just can't see a move from one good bike to another making a significant difference. Different training, coaching, environment, support make a bigger impact. However, in Gwin's case I'd chalk it up to just another year of experience and improvement. He's new enough to DH that everyone knew he hadn't peaked yet last year.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

MaddSquirrel said:


> I think it has more to due with the amount of money that Trek is putting into it. Plus he has some really good teammates.
> 
> Today was just ridiculous, a fairly large mistake and still one by half a second. Even if Minnar had not had his issue, I do not think he would have taken it. This is definately becoming one of the most exciting seasons with Hart, Bryceland, and others finally getting it all together.


I think he had some input from Tomac during the off season... which I'm sure didn't hurt.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Good to see my local guy Justin Leov in the top 10 again


----------



## fxr man (Nov 16, 2007)

Gwin is a great young man with a great attitude and is not only good for the sport but good for american kids to look up too and hopefully inspire more great riders from the U.S. and him being from my small town we are very proud of him.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

This is great! Awesome to have an American kicking arse in the WC DH races.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

from vitalmtb yesterday:

Fun fact of the day: Aaron Gwin's third big win has him tied for the most American male World Cup DH wins with his coach John Tomac. (It took Tomac 4 years to do it, though!)

Happy July 4th, America!


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Probably has more to do with the program. They both came off good bikes and I just can't see a move from one good bike to another making a significant difference. Different training, coaching, environment, support make a bigger impact. However, in Gwin's case I'd chalk it up to just another year of experience and improvement. He's new enough to DH that everyone knew he hadn't peaked yet last year.


Yep, I did not mean the bike, I was just eluding to the amount of $$$ Trek can put in its program. Gwin could ride any bike like that as most pros probably can.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

More Mountain Biking Videos

Gwin is on it!

For the life of me I can't find the song in that video though. Can any vets drop a hint?


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I just watched all the rounds last night. Those guys are ridiculous!


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Demodude said:


> I hear he kicked Chuck Norris's ass.......and can out corner the STIG.......


Now that's just blasphemy.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

*More Gwin dominance...*

qualifying almost 6 seconds faster than Gee @ Windham. Knuckin' futs!:eekster:


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

whodaphuck said:


> qualifying almost 6 seconds faster than Gee @ Windham. Knuckin' futs!:eekster:


Reading the comments on PB hurts my brain. All the tweens are going "oh he's using drugs" or "**** you america" or "he's a greedy ******* for not letting someone else have the spotlight" etc...etc...


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> qualifying almost 6 seconds faster than Gee @ Windham. Knuckin' futs!:eekster:


What is he riding? I understand its a Trek but what kind is it?


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

CombatMutt said:


> What is he riding? I understand its a Trek but what kind is it?


Carbon session? I know its carbon dunno the model


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Carbon session? I know its carbon dunno the model


carbon proto dubbed the 9.9.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=720661


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Carbon session? I know its carbon dunno the model


Ahhh that makes sense. I demo'd the 88 yesterday, and crap that thing was FAST!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

cyrix said:


> Reading the comments on PB hurts my brain..


You knew what you were getting into.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Another Win for Gwin!!!!!! 4 out of 5 wins! He is riding on a complete different level from
all the other riders! Complete awe of his handling of the rock section today.....


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Katana said:


> Another Win for Gwin!!!!!! 4 out of 5 wins! He is riding on a complete different level from
> all the other riders! Complete awe of his handling of the rock section today.....


It didn't even look like a rock section when he rode it.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Iceman2058 said:


> It didn't even look like a rock section when he rode it.


Are you guys there, or how on earth are you watching this?

And yes, I understand this is probably something that everyone but me knows, and I'm going to get blown up for asking, but I'm asking anyways.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

CombatMutt said:


> Are you guys there, or how on earth are you watching this?
> 
> And yes, I understand this is probably something that everyone but me knows, and I'm going to get blown up for asking, but I'm asking anyways.


http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014896/uci-world-cup-2011-dhi-5-windham-usa-replay-men

Freecaster.tv shows them live its over now but the replay is up.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

He barely looked winded....I guess due to the shorter track.
Peaty looked great as well.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

KTMDirtFace said:


> http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014896/uci-world-cup-2011-dhi-5-windham-usa-replay-men
> 
> Freecaster.tv shows them live its over now but the replay is up.


Thank you very much! I'm gonna bookmark that site now.


----------



## Grno (Feb 4, 2010)

cyrix said:


> The best part so far about him dominating this year has been people claiming he's up to his eyeballs in drugs.


where you been reading that?


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Grno said:


> where you been reading that?


Someone said it was all over PB..........


----------



## Grno (Feb 4, 2010)

CombatMutt said:


> Someone said it was all over PB..........


oh i hardly ever get on there. i usually stick to vital. they usually seem to have a lot of the same stuff on both sites but i never remember seeing anything about him and drugs


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Grno said:


> oh i hardly ever get on there. i usually stick to vital. they usually seem to have a lot of the same stuff on both sites but i never remember seeing anything about him and drugs


I found out about Vital from a Decline interview, and go to that site pretty much daily. I also hardly go to PB, from what I've read on this site, I understand its got a poor reputation.

I heard that the drug rumor was running rampant on PB, but haven't seen it myself. Personally, I think that Gwin has a muuuuuch faster bike, and that the younger guys believe that the old guard can be beat.


----------



## Grno (Feb 4, 2010)

CombatMutt said:


> I found out about Vital from a Decline interview, and go to that site pretty much daily. I also hardly go to PB, from what I've read on this site, I understand its got a poor reputation.
> 
> I heard that the drug rumor was running rampant on PB, but haven't seen it myself. Personally, I think that Gwin has a muuuuuch faster bike, and that the younger guys believe that the old guard can be beat.


yeah I look on there everyday. PB i visit rarely but since I havnt heard anything about the drug thing im hoping/betting its not true.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*Uci rules*

It's uci rules, the same as tour de France....

No one is taking any drugs in mtb...

It's too strict, and I don't think Trek is willing
To pay the millions of dollars to get a steroid
That will pass the uci tests (if it can be done
These days).


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Grno said:


> yeah I look on there everyday. PB i visit rarely but since I havnt heard anything about the drug thing im hoping/betting its not true.


Oh I absolutely bet its not true. Its like all those haters who couldn't stand Lance winning "their" bike race.


----------



## Dango Dog (Apr 26, 2005)

Photo of Gwin on his winning run. Crazy to see in person.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow! Nice shot!


----------



## shimyshalka (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm uploading a video from the race that I took as I type. I'll post it when it's complete. Insane race today.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

sweet shot! would be awesome to witness!!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Grno said:


> yeah I look on there everyday. PB i visit rarely but since I havnt heard anything about the drug thing im hoping/betting its not true.


It's not. And it's not "all over" the site. A bunch of brits kept saying "how can he be so fast? I'm not saying he's on drugs but how can he all of a sudden start winning" etc...etc...etc... It's been going on for a little while. They're just talking out of their asses, but it's beyond pathetic.


----------



## cabworks (Jan 23, 2008)

DARN!!!

He is FAST!!!


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

UCI Mountain Bike World Cup, downhill : Gwin recorded his fourth victory in Windham (USA)

11.07.2011

The fifth round of the UCI Mountain Bike World Cup presented by Shimano in Windham, New York, concluded on Sunday with the fan-favourite Downhill. Rachel Atherton (Commencal) became the third woman to win a World Cup this season, while Aaron Gwin (Trek World Racing) recorded his fourth victory of the season before a wildly enthusiastic home crowd.

Atherton had qualified second behind round three winner Floriane Pugin (Scott 11), who was widely considered the favourite for this short, fast, technical track. World Cup leader and world champion Tracy Moseley (Trek World Racing) qualified third.

While Moseley took the lead with her run, Atherton smashed it on the next run by over two and a half seconds. Pugin managed to beat Moseley, but finished 1.348 seconds behind Atherton, who also won in Windham last year at the World Cup final.

"I love this track," stated Atherton. "It's short, which suits me. It was really dry so I knew I had to go fast throughout. I'm really stoked to be number one here today."

In the World Cup points standings Atherton gained enough points solidify her third place position at 820 points, and could still surpass Pugin with two races to go. Continuing as the points leader is Moseley with 1080 points, followed by Pugin with with 980. The women's World Cup title is far from decided.

Aaron Gwin capped a strong weekend of racing at the World Cup in Windham with the first American World Cup victory on home soil in over a decade when he won the Men's Downhill. Gwin finished over two seconds ahead of Steve Peat (Santa Cruz Syndicate), with Andrew Neethling (Giant) taking third. Gwin's fourth win of the season gives him an almost insurmountable lead in the overall standings.

Andrew Neethling (Giant) took the lead with ten riders to go, only to be immediately topped by Steve Peat (Santa Cruz Syndicate). This is where it stood, as the final rider, Gwin, was about to start. Expectations among the spectators were high, after Gwin qualified first, and the partisan nature of the crowd was clear, with American flags everywhere. The Trek rider was fastest through every part of the course, finishing 2.339 seconds ahead of Peat.

He was mobbed by adoring fans and patiently signed autographs and posed for photos. "It was awesome today, all week actually. It was so great to race in front of the home town crowd. They were all so cool to me. It's been a fun weekend. I'm very happy."

With his fourth win of the five races so far in the World Cup, Gwin has a total of 1110 points. Greg Minnaar (Santa Cruz Syndicate) sits in second with 776 points with a disappointing 12th place today. Gee Atherton (Commencal) sits in third with 657 points after finishing 11th today.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

gw1111n. 

his main advantage right now is mental attitude..and Monkey & JT ofcourse!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sweet pic Dango Dog!


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

Stupid kids on pinkbike. Claims links between Trek, Armstrong, Gwin, and winning must mean doping.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

anyone catch Roman Pauline's (France) crash.....at 58:15, Total broken left arm from the rock garden. His arm fully flops behind him- yikes! Hope he heals up---sooo gnarly


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Demodude said:


> anyone catch Roman Pauline's (France) crash.....at 58:15, Total broken left arm from the rock garden. His arm fully flops behind him- yikes! Hope he heals up---sooo gnarly


Yup, vitalMTB or Freecaster has or had a slow mo vid. He looked like he was okay at first but then coiled up. That's why they stopped the race for a bit.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The feed we were watching in the Telluride pits froze as he was being catapulted over the bars. It took a few seconds to get going again and you could tell he was gonna be f-ed. Not the image to have in your head before going up for your race run.


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

Despite the music being total sh*t, Gwin's segy in 3mg is just nasty. I've never seen anyone ride as fluid as he does... its plain ridiculous.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

so the last time an american won a wc race on american soil was when napalm won in '99. the crazy thing is that peaty came in second in that race too.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

bruce lee, chuck norris, aaron gw1n. with tomac and monk in your camp, too?! that's quite the winning support.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

double post....


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Demodude said:


> anyone catch Roman Pauline's (France) crash.....at 58:15, Total broken left arm from the rock garden. His arm fully flops behind him- yikes! Hope he heals up---sooo gnarly


He was 10 feet in front of where I was standing. Spectators started to pick him up and we all started yelling "DONT TOUCH HIM AND LET THE MEDICS HANDLE IT!!!". He seemed in good spirits (considering) after a few minutes of calming down. He walked across the course on his own two feet to the vehicle that drove him down. My wife said she's got the wreck on my Go Pro. Healing Vibes Bud!

When Gwin came through the Rock Garden, the whole place erupted with the crowd.... missed the celebration at the bottom though. Would have loved to see Peaty take first (my fav), but I am an American and want to see Gwin take it all!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

drinkwat said:


> Despite the music being total sh*t, Gwin's segy in 3mg is just nasty. I've never seen anyone ride as fluid as he does... its plain ridiculous.


Tried looking for it, got a link?


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

There's a post on FB from the Trek women's team that Trek is going to be at the BV in The Springs, and it goes on further to say that Gwin will be there as well. BV's site only says Tracey Moseley; I'd post the FB link, but I don't have it, it was passed on to me second hand.

Here's the BV link though.
http://bicyclevillage.com/articles/colorado-springs-pg212.htm


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

cyrix said:


> Tried looking for it, got a link?


http://www.pinkbike.com/shop/?op=viewcategory&categoryid=25


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

Some of my photos: http://waterdogs.pinkbike.com/album/Windham-UCI-WC-Photos/

More to come!


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice pics!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*here*



cyrix said:


> Tried looking for it, got a link?


http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1016722/romain-paulhan-crashes-out-in-windham


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

cyrix said:


> Tried looking for it, got a link?


I bought the DVD. Not the best movie. I was disappointed overall with the lack of footage considering that Porter spent two years making the thing. Also the way they filmed the interviews are annoying. With that said, Gwin's riding was out of this world.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

5 wins in a season. No one has done that before. Just Gwin Baby.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Swissam said:


> 5 wins in a season. No one has done that before. Just Gwin Baby.


If he can pull off world champs, I'd imagine he may be in an elite spot for a LONG time


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm a fan, he constantly rides VERY well. I watched him rip at the 6th even in the World cup and I was in dis belief sometimes at how fast he rides.

I'm still a big Atherton family fan, and IDK why, but Steve Pete has always been one of my favs, but Gwinn is amazing, and it's cool that he's reppin the good ol' USA!!


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

esundell90 said:


> I'm a fan, he constantly rides VERY well. I watched him rip at the 6th even in the World cup and I was in dis belief sometimes at how fast he rides.
> 
> I'm still a big Atherton family fan, and IDK why, but Steve Pete has always been one of my favs, but Gwinn is amazing, and it's cool that he's reppin the good ol' USA!!


I think this is one of those sports where you can root for a lot of guys. I have about 20 I really like to see do well.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Keep it up Gwinn!!!


----------



## sonicboom12 (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn he's fast!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

Gwin is deceptively fast. Watching that last race, I noticed that Gwin doesn't seem to be on the raggity edge of traction all the time. His bike doesn't bounce on the verge of going out of control like many other riders. Even in the infamous "Sam Hill" corner (where Hill crashed out), Gwin didn't need to use all of that corner to slide hid rear out in order to turn the bike. In fact from watching the race it appeared he was trying to take that corner at controlled speed rather than just slamming into it with the intention of breaking the rear loose! Gwin's style, everything, is just smooth, under control, and thereby gaining overall time. That's why his speed is so deceptive.

Other riders may look fast (and sometimes specatcular) because of their almost out-of-control ways of either turning their bikes or bouncing over rocks, but in the, smoothness trumps spectacular. But I sitll like to see Gee Atherson do hucks though (this guy is just fun to watch).


----------



## jd1072 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Owned*



jasevr4 said:


> Dude is on fricken fire. I bet he won't win many rounds but will be Mr Consistent!


I think he read your post.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Rain is in the forecast for the World Champs in Champery and Hill is back. Going to be Gnarly and exciting.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

That was a ridiculous race!

I wont spoil it for anyone but holy crap! that winning run was insane.


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

Gwin equals win. Go USA!!


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I hate that Idiot!!


----------

